# Lionfish carcass disposal



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Normally when I catch/kill fish and clean them at the house I either a) put the guts/carcasses in a bucket and drop them in the middle of the bay the next time I'm out, or b) freeze them until the next garbage run. 

A couple times recently we killed and cleaned a few lionfish which I was able to dispose by method (a) as I was going out the next day, but wondered if that was the best choice??? Also, I definitely don't want to bag them and put them in the freezer and dispose in garbage because I don't want to handle them any more than necessary, and also don't want to expose the collection guys to potential risk. 

What are you guys doing with these things?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Doug, 

when they dig up my yard in 5000 years they're going to declare it a lobster & lionfish burial ground and put up a monument to memorialize the site.... otherwise, its good fertilizer....

I still want that .223 barrel by the way...


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

no woryz said:


> Doug,
> 
> when they dig up my yard in 5000 years they're going to declare it a lobster & lionfish burial ground and put up a monument to memorialize the site.... otherwise, its good fertilizer....
> 
> I still want that .223 barrel by the way...


Ha, that's funny Clint, but so true I'm sure.

.223 barrel sent via the K-Man.


----------

